# WNBA News 8/30



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*WNBA Finals To Be Presented By Vonage*

NEW YORK, August 29, 2006 - As part of the WNBA's historic 10th Anniversary season, the league and Vonage America Inc., a subsidiary of Vonage Holdings Corp. (NYSE: VG), a leading provider of broadband telephone services, announced today an extension of their relationship highlighted by Vonage becoming the presenting partner of the 2006 WNBA Finals.

As part of the agreement Vonage also will be the official presenting partner of the WNBA Finals Most Valuable Player award.

The deal follows closely on the heels of one that the WNBA and Vonage signed earlier this year through which the broadband telephone services company became the first-ever presenting partner of the WNBA All-Star Game.

The 2006 WNBA Finals Presented by Vonage, will match the league's Eastern Conference champion against the winner of the Western Conference in a best-of-five-game series slated to start on Wednesday, August 30. Each Finals game will be televised live on ESPN2 and broadcast in a record 198 countries.

"Just as Vonage takes great pride in giving its customers the best value possible, the WNBA Finals provide fans with a championship series that delivers great basketball and quality entertainment," said WNBA President Donna Orender.

"This is another slam-dunk for Vonage! We are happy to continue our sponsorship with the WNBA by serving as the presenting partner of the WNBA's Finals and MVP award. We see this as an exciting opportunity to reach women and families who watch the longest running and most successful women's professional sports league," stated Michael Tribolet, president of Vonage America Inc. "Vonage is excited about the opportunity to raise awareness around the globe about its flat-rate, feature-rich broadband phone plans with this pioneering and inspirational sports league."

Although terms of the relationship were not announced, Vonage will receive commercial units within WNBA Playoff games promoting the Finals as well as within in each Finals telecast. While the Vonage logo will appear in the opening and closing billboard of each Finals telecast, Vonage also will have a significant in-arena presence during the Finals where the company's logo will appear on the court, on pole pads and on courtside rotational signage.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*In the end, Sun just a regular team*

As the final seconds ticked away in Sunday's decisive Game 3 of the Eastern Conference finals with Detroit, Connecticut Sun forward Nykesha Sales sat on the bench with a towel raised to her face.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sun lacked heart*

The Connecticut Sun gave us a fourth consecutive winning season, and fourth straight year of post-season play. But by now, you've got to wonder what it will take to get them over the top, to a championship.

For the second straight year, the Sun had the best regular season record, 28-6. But all year they were unable to handle the Detroit Shock, against whom they were 1-5.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Veteran could retire from Sun*

Speaking softly, Taj McWilliams-Franklin sat in front of her locker as she fielded questions.

The oldest player in the Connecticut Sun's locker room by more than four years, McWilliams-Franklin was again asked about ending the season with a loss. It was her eighth straight year in the WNBA without a title after two prior seasons ending in similar fashion in the defunct American Basketball League.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Shock shift their focus to Monarchs*

There's an unwritten statute of limitations for happiness during the playoffs.

Teams have 24 hours to revel in the joy and excitement of winning a big series, and then it's time to get back to work.

The Shock know the rule well. They celebrated Sunday night after winning the Eastern Conference finals and advancing to the WNBA Finals.

But now it's back to work, preparing for the defending league champion Sacramento Monarchs and Wednesday's Game 1 at The Palace.

The Shock and Monarchs split the two-game regular-season series.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Iverson's mom to own ABA team in Richmond, Va*

Allen Iverson's mom showed her own crossover skills Friday, when the ABA announced she'll have her own team this season.

Ann Iverson will be the majority owner and chairwoman of the American Basketball Association's new team in Richmond, Va.

"Richmond is a great basketball city and will be a great ABA city. We are pleased to be back there," ABA CEO Joe Newman said. "We have a tremendous ownership group, very knowledgeable and experienced and we know that they will do a terrific job."

George Christopher, CEO of L'Impresa LLC, will serve as general manager and minority owner of the team during its inaugural season. L'Impresa, LLC is a management firm that handles the business affairs of NBA, NFL and entertainment clients. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Some of pop music's biggest stars rock with the ABA*

Little Rock, AR. Look for fireworks in Little Rock, AR as the Summer Jam Tour plays the Red, White and Blue concert at the Barton Coliseum on Saturday, September 9th. "We put together a package that between them has sold over 100 million albums worldwide," according to Chad Zimmerman of Z International (tour manager). Groups like All For One, who had the biggest number one on Billboards Hot 100 in 1994 with "I Swear." The song that stayed at the top spot for 11 weeks and set them up for a string of Top 5 hits like "I Can Love You Like That," "So Much in Love," and "Someday" from the Hunchback of Notre Dame soundtrack.

Also on the bill, Bryan Abrams, the lead singer of Color Me Badd, who saw their first nine singles climb into the Top 10 on Billboards Hot 100 (2 of those songs hit the #1 spot, "I Adore Me Amor" and "All for Love)." Jeff Timmons, the founding member of 98 Degrees, who gave us such hits as "Because of You," "I Do," "The Hardest Thing" and solo smash "Whisper That Way." The show will also feature perfornances by New Jersey's own PM Dawn ("Set Adrift on Memory Bliss", "Patient Eyes" and "I'd Die Without You") and Dan Miller from the multi-platinum group O-Town. These groups have been touring all summer long and recently hit the New York State Fair where they performed two sold out shows.

Danielle Hester will also make a special appearance along with other well known acts. Please visit www.abalive.com regularly for more information or listen to Alice on 107.7 FM for ticket giveaways and on-air interviews with the groups.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Southern Alabama Bounce announces community partnership*

Mobile , AL - Inspired by a commitment to help the kids in our communities, the ABA Southern Alabama Bounce Basketball Organization is proud to announce it's first season in Mobile, AL and the partnership with Community Church Ministries and the Mobile Hoop Stars as some of it's community Partners.

In a quest to provide quality entertainment, the organization has collborated with Community Church Mininstries and the Mobile Hoop Stars jr AAU / YBOA Basketball program now known as the " Mobile Bounce Hoop Stars ". Community Church Ministries is a highly diversified and growing chuch ministry spanning the local community, business and corporate markets.

Pastor Carl Coker of Community Church Ministries said, " It's a slam-Dunk for Community Church Ministries to have the opportunity to align ourselves with the hometown team. Our continued support is a commitment to the Southern Alabama Bounce and their mission to provide opportunies for kid's and also a inspiration to Mobile's diverse communities."

We are continuing to work with our community partners to bring exciting, family entertainment to the citizen's in and around Mobile," said Victor Calhoun, Owner of the Southern Alabama Bounce. "It's a tremendous feeling knowing that many talented players, Dancers, Singers and game announcers are from Mobile. Plus the all-around support that Community Church Ministries will provide from the start is commendable as Pastor Coker also takes over the responsibilities as the Southern Alabama Bounce Team Chaplin beginning this season".

Keep an eye open and a finger on the pulse of Mobile as the Southern Alabama Bounce rolls into town this season and opens the season in November for a year of high-flying, above-the-rim Bounce Basketball.

To Find out More about becoming a Southern Alabama Bounce community partner log onto www.abalive.com or you may email us at [email protected] or call 251 578-1893


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Applebee's partners with the Newark Express*

Newark, NJ August 29th, 2006 - The Newark Express and Applebee's Neighborhood Grill & Bar have partnered to showcase memorabilia of the ABA Newark Express Professional Basketball Team.

Donning the walls of the newest Applebee's, located on Springfield Boulevard in Newark, NJ, you'll see an original Newark Express Uniform, and pictures highlighting the very 1st season for the growing franchise.

Each Applebee's Neighborhood Grill & Bar is designed as an attractive, friendly, neighborhood establishment featuring moderately priced, high-quality food and beverage items, table service and a comfortable atmosphere that appeals to all ages. As "America's Favorite Neighbor®," each Applebee's restaurant reflects its local neighborhood. The decor conveys this theme with photographs and memorabilia highlighting hometown heroes, local schools and area history.

"We're very proud to add another great partner to the Newark Express's growing family, Jump on Board, it's going to be an amazing Ride", stated Co-owners Marsha Blount & Jacqueline Halyard.

For more information on the Newark Express or for Sponsorship Opportunities, log onto: www.newarkexpress.com or contact the office at 973-586-0006 or E-mail your request to [email protected]


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Newark Express add Phillip Smith of Newark, NJ*

August 29th, Newark, NJ. The ABA Newark Express is proud to announce the signing of yet another Newark product Phillip Smith for the 2006-2007 season. Born and raised in Newark, Phil as his peers know him is well respected in the community.

"When people in the community speak of this young man, the common phrase used to describe him is "he's a quality, stand up guy, who'll represent the City of Newark and the Newark Express well. All he needs is a chance to showcase his abilities", stated co-owner Marsha Blount.

A graduate of famed Malcolm X Shabazz High School in Newark, Phil, along with former Texas Tech star Devon Giles helped the Shabazz Mighty Bulldogs win the 1999 State Championship.

Phil who stands 6'6" is a talented wingman who can play either shooting guard or small forward. His multi-dimensional playing style makes him an asset to the team. Phil, can best be compared to Dwayne Wade, he has no fear. His will and determination make him a valuable player who'll do whatever it takes to help the team. Phil has the ability to defend players in the backcourt and on the post, and welcomes the challenge of defending the opposing teams best player.

To register for the final try-out on September 16th, or for more information on the Newark Express, call 973 586 0006 or log onto www.newarkexpress.com or e-mail Coach Moore @ [email protected].


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*ABA Alexandria event a success*

Alexandria, VA. The ABA Alexandria professional basketball team recently held an event to introduce the team and key personnel to the community. It was one of several such events held this summer as they get ready to begin play in November. According to Daryl Mackey, co-owner of the team, "We are very pleased with the response we are getting from the entire community. It is very gratifying to know that there is so much interest and enthusiasm. It is really making us excited about the upcoming season."

In attendance were Alexandria Mayor, the Honorable Bill Euille; an original player from the "Titans" movie, Petey Jones who was honored with a "Teamesteem Medal" at halftime; Justin Connally, a local tap dancing Broadway talent; James "Deuce" Courtney, a local rap artist whose original warm-up song will be used for home games and the National Anthem was sung by Calvin (Larvacious) Thomas. Alexandria newspaper columnists Carla Branch and Regan Kirelis were present and captured the event for the paper. For more information, email [email protected], [email protected] or visit www.abalive.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Houston Undertakers schedule first four tryouts*

Houston, TX. The new ABA Houston Undertakers have announced that they will schedule four separate tryouts at four different locations as they work to identify great players for the upcoming season. The dates are Wednesday, September 20th thru Saturday, September 23rd. According to team owner Larry Donnell Leonard II, "While we just announced the team today, we are not letting any grass grow and we are making noise early." The tryouts:

Sep 20 - Eisenhower High School 530-7pm
Sep 21 - Forest Brook High School 530-7pm
Sep 22 - St. Thomas High School 530-7pm
Sep 23 - Milby High School 1230-2pm

Pre-registration is $150.00, registration at the door $165 on day of tryouts. All registration fees are non-refundable and must be paid in cash, cashier's check or money order made payable to the Houston Undertakers. "People don't know quite how much talent we have in Texas," continued Leonard. "We do. And we expect to put together a great team." For more information, call 713 802 9500 or 832 229 6375 or email [email protected] or visit www.abalive.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Strong Dogs name choreographer/dance director*

Wesley Chapel, FL. Carla Thomas, former team captain and guest choreographer for the Tampa Bay Buccaneers and Tampa Bay Strong Dogs basketball team, announced Tampa Bay Strong Dogs General Manager Gregg Gruhl.

Thomas brings more than eight years of professional choreography as well as 25 years of professional dance experience to the Tampa Bay Strong Dogs dance team. She has directed choreography for Superbowl XXXVIII, Arena Bowl XI, ESPN and ESPN 2, Shaquille O'Neill's Celebrity Basketball Game, the Performing Arts Center, Sports Illustrated's 50th Anniversary stage show and has worked with celebrities including Morris Day and the Time, Shania Twain and Toby Keith. She has also directed junior cheerleader programs, clinics and competitions.

"Carla brings a high level of quality to our Tampa Bay Strong Dogs. Her experience and extensive background in dance and choreography will maximize the excitement and fan entertainment at the Tampa Bay Strong Dogs basketball organization," added Gruhl.

Dance team auditions will be held September 23 from 9am until 3pm. Audition fee is $25 payable in cash or money order made out to Sports+Field. Check in begins at 8am. Selected final audition candidates will interview with Dance Team Director and must also attend all three rehearsals on Sept 26, 27 and 28 from 730pm until 10pm. Final auditions will be on Sept 30 from 9am until noon.

Applications are available at the website: www.tampabaystrongdogs.com, at Sports+Field at 2029 Arrowgrass Drive in Wesley Chapel. For more information, contact Dance Team Director Carla Thomas at 813 948 5500, ext 318 or email [email protected] or Director of Basketball/Game Day Operations Shawn Cleary at 813 948 5517 or visit www.tampabaystrongdogs.com or www.abalive.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Creditors Interchange, Congressman Higgins Join Buffalo Silverbacks Initiative*

Building on this year's success, and based on the impact and enthusiasm received from community leaders regarding the Creditors Interchange youth initiative, the Buffalo Silverbacks are proud to unveil an entirely new division of the "Do Your Best, Never Quit" platform. This division is targeted to deliver the "Do Your Best, Never Quit" message "bed to bed" at local hospitals, treatment and rehabilitation centers where this message of hope is desperately needed.

This summer, the Creditors Interchange "Do Your Best, Never Quit" youth seminar was delivered to over 70 groups of children across the Western New York region. With the creation of the new division, 150 additional seminars are planned totaling over 200 for the upcoming year.

Commitment to continue this effort and reach out to thousands of children requires multiple partners on all levels. To truly realize the impact, and experience what we want you to become a part of, you need to be in attendance Aug 30th, 9:30 AM at Old 1st Ward Community Center. Join Congressman Brian Higgins and witness first hand, the spark in the children's eyes as they hear this message of hope and inspiration to overcome personal adversities by learning to reach deep within themselves.

The Silverbacks welcome any business wishing to share this type of emotional involvement with the community to please be present August 30th, 9:30 AM at Old 1st Ward Community Center in Buffalo.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Imperials announce final south Florida tryouts*

Boca Raton, FL. On Saturday, September 9th at the Boys & Girls Club of Delray Beach located at 1451 SW 7th Street, Delray Beach, FL 33444, the ABA Palm Beach Imperials will hold their final team tryouts giving a few players the opportunity to play pro basketball in November. For specific details on the location of the Boys & Girls Club of Delray, please visit www.MapQuest.com.

According to assistant head coach John Smart, the organizer of this event, players must register promptly at 730am.

On day one, tryouts will kickoff at 9am with warm ups and drills lasting about 3 hours. After a 75-minute break, players will reconvene around 130pm for controlled scrimmages lasting until 6pm. Players making the cut on Saturday will be invited to Day Two of the tryouts set for Sunday, September 10th at 12pm. Players not making Saturday's cut will be released. Players advancing to Sunday's workout must then make it through Veteran's Camp to determine if they have what it takes to play pro basketball for the Imperials.

Some of the newer players attending this final tryout have played at the pro level before. Among our invited guests are ABA officials, area scouts, trainers, local print media and team sponsors. In preparing for this season, we are fortunate to have a 36-game schedule with 18 home games being played at Florida Atlantic University. Our first home game is against the Jacksonville Jam on Nov 21 at 705pm.

Head coach, Lamont Carr, will also be in attendance to assist. Players are advised to pre-register. The cost is $100. Walkup registration is $150. Payment is cash onlyu. All players who have previously tried out may be required to pay a minimum of $20 for this final tryout.Players not invited to Sunday's workout will not be permitted to attend. To pre-register, go to www.palmbeachimperials.com and complete and submit the Tryout Submission Form. Or call 561 208 1110. You can contact Coach Smart at [email protected] or 561 715 2272. Players electing to pre-register must send their form via the internet to Coach Smart or call him. For more information, visit www.palmbeachimperials.com or www.abalive.com.


----------

